# harvest fail



## SHOT (May 19, 2016)

Hey guys, 2 days ago i harvested my smallest plant and i'm not satisfied from the results. Small buds and now it smells like herb while i'm drying it. Any idea why it smells like this? Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2016)

Well shoot shot, that is too bad. It is all about enough light and air and good food for the plants, and then the harvest should happen until they are for sure ready. The smells are probably normal... smelling a little green?

Let us help with your next grow and see if we can get you through a better grow.. I have had  a few grows when i started that were less than great.. it gets better.


----------



## yarddog (May 19, 2016)

How are you drying your weed?   It needs to take about 5-7 days to dry for the first phase of the drying/curing process.      You want the stems to still bend, but buds be crispy.   Then put them in jars or Tupperware. Open them everyday.   I use bovida humidity packs, so I am not well informed with the burping method of curing.   I do know, you can have a killer harvest and ruin it with a bad dry cure process.  The cure is where it's at.


----------



## SHOT (May 19, 2016)

Rosebud yes it smells like green and i'm sure with your help my second grow will be better.
Yarddog i'm drying it in a box in darkness.
Lets see what happens in the next few days thanks guys


----------



## zem (May 19, 2016)

Shot, it is okay, my first ever grow was pistils and branches, i suggest that you keep good track in a single journal thread, you will get great help here, let us in on your plan again, did you know what cause the first grow to be that bad? what genetics was it? if it's some bagseed, don't sweat, you're lucky that you got a smoke out of it  cheers


----------



## SHOT (May 20, 2016)

First i used wrong ferts in veg. Then they stretched more than i wanted because the light in veg stage was far from the tops. While hunting with my friend, i found about 4-5 plants hidden in a corner, i took about 8 seeds not all of them.when i planted them I got 4 of 8 plants hermies hahahaha.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2016)

Was your plant done?  Did you check the trichs before you harvested?  I have found that plants taken prematurely often have that green smell and never really cure out to anything good.


----------



## SHOT (May 20, 2016)

When the hairs started to turn half brown half white i took it off. I should buy that microscope for my next grow dam... i think ur right its premature a bit


----------



## zem (May 20, 2016)

LMAO Shot, half brown half white has nothing to do, a jewelers scope or smallish microscope you just need 60x magnification


----------



## SHOT (May 20, 2016)

Omggg omgg i searched the web and i saw that half brown half white is mature enough to harvest. Well thanks god i'm making all these mistakes now and not later. Thank u zem


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2016)

Actually, the color of the hairs has nothing at all to do with ripeness.  There are a lot of reasons that the hairs can turn brown.  The only to tell if a plant is ready is to check the trichs with a microscope.


----------



## SHOT (May 21, 2016)

Thanks all! Glad to he with u to help me


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2016)

This is the loupe I use and love:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQAANDS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  It takes a long time to get here so order way before you need it.


----------



## SHOT (May 22, 2016)

Thanks dear!


----------

